# Anyone here have food allergies?



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

telepariah said:


> @_chip_, you posted that your doctor put you on a gluten diet. Why would he put you on a gluten diet if you were allergic to gluten? Nowhere did you say you were allergic to gluten until your reply to my post. It didn't make sense. I suggested you might have a gluten intolerance, which you do have but you told us you were on a gluten diet. You didn't say you were on a gluten free diet. So please don't beat people up for trying to help when you give them inaccurate information.


Not the same doctor. I am on a gluten, dairy meat, corn, soy free diet.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

Red Panda said:


> Allergies do not cause depression, except in the concept that due to the discomfort they create (eg sneezing) you'd feel bad and fed up.


Here is a link to an NBC news piece you may find interesting. It says some research suggests that the allergies can have a broader effect on the body than some people think.
Tired? Depressed? It may be hidden allergies - Health - Allergies and asthma | NBC News
and a link to discovery health that says pretty much the same thing.
Discovery Health "How are a gluten allergy and depression associated?"

PS, allergies cause a lot more effects than sneezing.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

@chip
I have a non anaphylactic food allergy to ASA (aspirin) which occurs naturally in many foods like tomatoes, potatoes, peppers etc. The fact that it is present in so much food makes it pretty much impossible for me to avoid. Since avoidance is so difficult, a build up occurs (antibodies as well as the ASA itself as my digestive system does not break it down) and the best thing I can do is try to clean my system out without a nasty cleanse, and the best homeopathic method I have found is a blood purifier called burdock root and a liver purifier called called milk thistle. You can get both together and they are generally common in most drugs stores.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

stone100674 said:


> Here is a link to an NBC news piece you may find interesting. It says some research suggests that the allergies can have a broader effect on the body than some people think.
> Tired? Depressed? It may be hidden allergies - Health - Allergies and asthma | NBC News
> and a link to discovery health that says pretty much the same thing.
> Discovery Health "How are a gluten allergy and depression associated?"
> ...


Thanks for the info. 
Yea sneezing was just an example. My point is that if you know you have allergies, avoiding the triggers should keep you healthy, so maybe if you keep being depressed, there's more to it than that.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

chip said:


> Not the same doctor. I am on a gluten, dairy meat, corn, soy free diet.


An RD is the only one who can help you to build a nutritional plan to be healthy. The internet and forums may give you some info but when you have so many allergies and exclusions you could make mistakes that will cost you. So don't risk it and see a specialist.

you probably should eat a TON of vegetables every day, different kinds also, like broccoli,cauliflower,cabbage,carrots,tomatoes,spinach,kale, etc etc. because they will help your gut flora be healthy and will provide you with nutrients and calcium that you can't take from dairy
nuts and seeds for fats and protein, legumes and low whole fruit. 
eggs would be a good addition also

but, like I said, an RD is what you definitely need to consult.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

I am highly allergic to peanuts and red kindney beans, DCYellow#5 and nickel alloy.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

stone100674 said:


> @_chip_
> I have a non anaphylactic food allergy to ASA (aspirin) which occurs naturally in many foods like tomatoes, potatoes, peppers etc. The fact that it is present in so much food makes it pretty much impossible for me to avoid. Since avoidance is so difficult, a build up occurs (antibodies as well as the ASA itself as my digestive system does not break it down) and the best thing I can do is try to clean my system out without a nasty cleanse, and the best homeopathic method I have found is a blood purifier called burdock root and a liver purifier called called milk thistle. You can get both together and they are generally common in most drugs stores.


Someone actually has a suggestion and not a diagnosis, lol thank you. You know, I have this tea that I got for free from volunteering at a food bank and it has milk thistle and I've only had it once, but it feels like my tummy is soothed when I drink it and I feel a little happier from it. How much is the blood purifier?


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> An RD is the only one who can help you to build a nutritional plan to be healthy. The internet and forums may give you some info but when you have so many allergies and exclusions you could make mistakes that will cost you. So don't risk it and see a specialist.
> 
> you probably should eat a TON of vegetables every day, different kinds also, like broccoli,cauliflower,cabbage,carrots,tomatoes,spinach,kale, etc etc. because they will help your gut flora be healthy and will provide you with nutrients and calcium that you can't take from dairy
> nuts and seeds for fats and protein, legumes and low whole fruit.
> ...


He is a nutritionist, I call him doctor because he's not one of those cheaply nutritionists I saw before who told me to eat gluten when it was damaging my stomach. I didn't mean to be a jerk to you, but to be honest, I just don't like being told I have something over the internet, I just wanted to know if anyone else had food allergies and what diet worked for them, and I keep coming back to plant diet. Every day I wake up, I use the bathroom and I feel happier then within a few minutes, my stomach feels raw, it hurts and the suicidal thoughts, negative thoughts, paranoia they all come back. I don't have those thoughts at all immediately after a BM. This tends to happen the next day after I have a food I shouldn't eat like corn or dairy, maybe it's my system getting rid of toxins and it feels good for a little bit. I have heard enemas are good, i don't know...I wasn't trying to get nasty with you, my stomach is so raw and I feel so shitty, I'm so sick of my life. Then, I was reading kurt cobain's suicide note and he mentioned that his stomach is raw and gnawing in it then he ended his life, I wonder if he had some food allergies that made him feel extremely shitty to get to that point...made me paranoid and upset to read it.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

stone100674 said:


> Here is a link to an NBC news piece you may find interesting. It says some research suggests that the allergies can have a broader effect on the body than some people think.
> Tired? Depressed? It may be hidden allergies - Health - Allergies and asthma | NBC News
> and a link to discovery health that says pretty much the same thing.
> Discovery Health "How are a gluten allergy and depression associated?"
> ...



Last night I had these gluten free corn tortilla wraps, with fake daiya cheese and tomatoes. Tomatoes in a can usually give me heart burn but I think the corn did it, maybe. What are your symptoms after you consume allergy foods? Also, I do not want to do a detox, I hate them, they make me feel like shit and never even really work ..< do you think you have candida overgrowth?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

chip said:


> He is a nutritionist, I call him doctor because he's not one of those cheaply nutritionists I saw before who told me to eat gluten when it was damaging my stomach. I didn't mean to be a jerk to you, but to be honest, I just don't like being told I have something over the internet, I just wanted to know if anyone else had food allergies and what diet worked for them, and I keep coming back to plant diet. Every day I wake up, I use the bathroom and I feel happier then within a few minutes, my stomach feels raw, it hurts and the suicidal thoughts, negative thoughts, paranoia they all come back. I don't have those thoughts at all immediately after a BM. This tends to happen the next day after I have a food I shouldn't eat like corn or dairy, maybe it's my system getting rid of toxins and it feels good for a little bit. I have heard enemas are good, i don't know...I wasn't trying to get nasty with you, my stomach is so raw and I feel so shitty, I'm so sick of my life. Then, I was reading kurt cobain's suicide note and he mentioned that his stomach is raw and gnawing in it then he ended his life, I wonder if he had some food allergies that made him feel extremely shitty to get to that point...made me paranoid and upset to read it.



I understand that you didn't want to be told that you have something, etc. but my intentions were good, not bad. Registered Dietitians are the ones who are qualified to make nutritional plans and treat people with clinical problems, perhaps in Canada where you are it's different, but you should check that. The reason I mentioned psychological issues is because even if your depression is caused by allergies, you may be stuck in a vicious cycle were depression hinders your ability to make the lifestyle changes necessary to eat what you should to stay healthy, and keep away from the triggers. 
But I think the most important is that you go to an RD so s/he can tell you what and how to eat, cause if you don't eat well, you could be malnourished and that has effects on mental health as well.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> I understand that you didn't want to be told that you have something, etc. but my intentions were good, not bad. Registered Dietitians are the ones who are qualified to make nutritional plans and treat people with clinical problems, perhaps in Canada where you are it's different, but you should check that. The reason I mentioned psychological issues is because even if your depression is caused by allergies, you may be stuck in a vicious cycle were depression hinders your ability to make the lifestyle changes necessary to eat what you should to stay healthy, and keep away from the triggers.
> But I think the most important is that you go to an RD so s/he can tell you what and how to eat, cause if you don't eat well, you could be malnourished and that has effects on mental health as well.



I see what you're saying now. I do eat garbage foods when possible because I get a sort of high from them. I do also get that same high from fruit and then I crash and feel irritable, only with anything sweet like that, I feel the rage feeling coming on immediately. When I was fasting, if I toughed it out long enough, I started feeling relief from my stomach and happier, then when I didnt eat, I felt gnawing and wanting to throw up, then I forced myself to eat then i felt ok, but then sick again. It's a vicious cycle and I don't really know if it's blood sugar related any more, I think maybe it's my stomach. When I wait too long to eat, I can feel knots in my stomach, I also have these horrible bumps inside of my intestines that can move around, and one very large one that just sits right near the middle after I eat, feels like a huge mass and I can move it up and down.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

chip said:


> I see what you're saying now. I do eat garbage foods when possible because I get a sort of high from them. I do also get that same high from fruit and then I crash and feel irritable, only with anything sweet like that, I feel the rage feeling coming on immediately. When I was fasting, if I toughed it out long enough, I started feeling relief from my stomach and happier, then when I didnt eat, I felt gnawing and wanting to throw up, then I forced myself to eat then i felt ok, but then sick again. It's a vicious cycle and I don't really know if it's blood sugar related any more, I think maybe it's my stomach. When I wait too long to eat, I can feel knots in my stomach, I also have these horrible bumps inside of my intestines that can move around, and one very large one that just sits right near the middle after I eat, feels like a huge mass and I can move it up and down.


Have you been to a gastroenterologist?


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> Have you been to a gastroenterologist?


About a year ago. I had an endoscopy but all he said he found was gastritis.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

chip said:


> About a year ago. I had an endoscopy but all he said he found was gastritis.


Gastritis can make you feel all those things in your stomach that you say you do... I was gonna suggest it but I was afraid you'd say I'm making diagnoses again  
Why did you have gastritis? H.Pylori or autoimmune? Cause if it's H. Pylori you need antibiotics. And untreated chronic gastritis can even lead to cancer...
unless he meant something else with gastritis since it's common that they use this word to describe any condition in stomach..
You should go again.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> Gastritis can make you feel all those things in your stomach that you say you do... I was gonna suggest it but I was afraid you'd say I'm making diagnoses again
> Why did you have gastritis? H.Pylori or autoimmune? Cause if it's H. Pylori you need antibiotics. And untreated chronic gastritis can even lead to cancer...
> unless he meant something else with gastritis since it's common that they use this word to describe any condition in stomach..
> You should go again.



He tested for the pylori and it came back negative. I had an x-ray done when I was 23, I am 28 now, and they said I had pylori but the doctors where I lived sucked and never actually took any real tests, just an x-ray and went on that.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

chip said:


> He tested for the pylori and it came back negative. I had an x-ray done when I was 23, I am 28 now, and they said I had pylori but the doctors where I lived sucked and never actually took any real tests, just an x-ray and went on that.


You should go again then, asap.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> You should go again then, asap.



Well, I can only go to the free clinics and can't afford testing, not for anything else anyway. That would be too expensive.

(They gave me free test last time but won't do it again)


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> You should go again then, asap.


I googled "Auto immune gastritis" and this came up 

Atrophic gastritis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

chip said:


> Someone actually has a suggestion and not a diagnosis, lol thank you. You know, I have this tea that I got for free from volunteering at a food bank and it has milk thistle and I've only had it once, but it feels like my tummy is soothed when I drink it and I feel a little happier from it. How much is the blood purifier?


The combined burdock root/milk thistle tablet is generally under $20 for a bottle of a hundred.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

chip said:


> Last night I had these gluten free corn tortilla wraps, with fake daiya cheese and tomatoes. Tomatoes in a can usually give me heart burn but I think the corn did it, maybe. What are your symptoms after you consume allergy foods? Also, I do not want to do a detox, I hate them, they make me feel like shit and never even really work ..< do you think you have candida overgrowth?


sore stomach/nausea are first, followed by intestinal distress and bloating which at it worst is visible, and long term I get hives. My allergy was discovered because I ate a very hot curry and it caused a bowel obstruction. No my tummy fungi are likely fine.


----------



## Felidire (Jan 12, 2013)

I may have a minor wheat allergy, but it seems so difficult to grasp considering that I've eaten wheat practically daily for the last 20-odd years. I began suspecting something was up when I went on a diet consisting solely of fish, beef and spinach for a week - and then consumed a small amount of pasta which resulted in a (sizable) swollen lymph.

I'm finding it difficult enough just avoiding that one lousy ingredient, being allergic to multiple things like milk, soy, and tree nuts must be horrible. :I



stone100674 said:


> sore stomach/nausea are first, followed by intestinal distress and bloating which at it worst is visible, and long term I get hives. My allergy was discovered because I ate a very hot curry and it caused a bowel obstruction. No my tummy fungi are likely fine.


I used to experience a lot of intestinal pain when eating deserts, (esp. with the bloating) which I blindly assumed was to do with milk, cheese, etc... Come to think of it I haven't consumed any dairy in well over a week, I think I'll go bomb my system with at least 600mL full cream right now just to see if anything bad happens.


----------



## Bago (Aug 30, 2011)

I just wanted to say quickly for now that, sometimes it is not an allergy per se but the combination of the food intake for that single moment, or those few hours. Your stomach will feel its effect asap.

Last night, I was stupid to have potatoes, cheese, cream, mashed. This I forgotten it adds up to a very acidic meal. Then I drank some coffee, more acid to my stomach. Whilst digesting say after a hour or so, I went and stupidly drank a cup of green tea, which then quickly gave me this "gurgling" and this "rumbling" kind of feeling in my stomach. I thought it was my feeling and my mood, but then I thought to myself, what did I eat. Then I quickly googled the acidity and then the alkalinity as well, and figured it out altogether. So the combined food choices which were acidic in itself, my stomach would have needed more stomach acid to break it down. So the pH of my stomach was possibly quite high say nearer to the 1 level ? When I drank the green tea. Green tea is a very alkaline drink, it quickly reacts with the acid in my stomach, that is why it gave the gurgling sound. I know this kind of thing because I studied chemistry. So what I did next was to drink some juice to bring it back to acidic level and let it be digested for the night. Which stopped the gurgling going on and I felt better. 

The other thing with eating also is that, a lot of people probably have a lot of colonic issues, which may impact on the food that they eat ? That is why you will have gastric problems as well. It is best either to eat a more balanced meal to be more colon friendly, or to do what a lot of people do now as they get older, which is to have a detox period and colon cleanse. I thought about that myself, cos I too have tried to maintain a steady level. I am really bad in eating either too much, or too dense food, and then add on top of it, the carbo which stays clogged in my system. :/ 

A detox do not have to mean specific supplements type. But just a daily vegetables meals, and then clear fruits for vegetables, and stay clear of any unnatural juice drink or soda drinks and drink water. This will say over a course of a week or two, will clean out your own system as well. 

I also recently started to utilise flax seeds in my museli, which really worked well and it did clean my inside more easily. People say prunes also makes you regular. I have tried it before. (But it does give you gas, so try and avoid this. ) As does fibres like bran too. Eat those as part of the detox diet, and it will flush out your own insides, on a regular basis. Take short walks too to help things move along. These ingredients are nnot that acidic. When you eat more vegetables, it actually cause your stomach to produce less acid to break down, so therefore your overall pH level is higher, say above 7, which is considered to be more alkaline. It is recommended that it is best to keep a healthy alkaline stomach at all times, to reduce the cause of any issues. Like gastritist etc. People do not necessarily relate it to this kind of scientific level when they eat. but most people know that a balanced meal actually is made up of those food triangle concepts. High veg, more carb, low meat etc. 
Food guide pyramid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I also read something recently in the papers about the amount of bread that we eat, which have unfinished incubated yeast, which we digest and then we consume sugar from something, which allows the reaction to still be continued to grow inside our stomach, and creates alcohol... So some people always had this "foggy brain" cos they are drunk basically !  I found that quite funny but surreal. 

Yahoo!


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Theoretically, I'm allergic to bullshit and stupidity *nose up*

Now serious,
I have abdominal disfunction in digestion etc I can't eat or drink many thing.
Including *garlic* which can literally put me in a coma for days ( I had this before being a Vampire, just in case  )


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Vampire said:


> Theoretically, I'm allergic to bullshit and stupidity *nose up*
> 
> Now serious,
> I have abdominal disfunction in digestion etc I can't eat or drink many thing.
> Including *garlic* which can literally put me in a coma for days ( I had this before being a Vampire, just in case  )



That sounds like candida or low stomach acid but I am no doctor. I am going to start taking HCL pills to raise my stomach acid. The cheapest way to test for it is eating beets and if you urine is pink, you have low stomach acid..but then again if you're a vampire then your pee will be red :/


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

@chip I have that problem already. I can't eat many stuff.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Vampire said:


> @_chip_ I have that problem already. I can't eat many stuff.


I can't even eat fruit  I get acid in my throat! Have you tried small amounts of food through out the day like veggies and legumes?


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

chip said:


> I can't even eat fruit  I get acid in my throat! Have you tried small amounts of food through out the day like veggies and legumes?


I hate fruit and veggies. I eat artificial stuff more like candies and shit. I have a fight with my father almost every night about it.
But I'm too damaged it's not only one thing. I have many problems, like reflux from my stomach which burns my tongue and makes it spot spot circles and geographic figures. I read about this alot.
There only way is avoiding everything that cause this and take anti-acid pills >.>


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Vampire said:


> I hate fruit and veggies. I eat artificial stuff more like candies and shit. I have a fight with my father almost every night about it.
> But I'm too damaged it's not only one thing. I have many problems, like reflux from my stomach which burns my tongue and makes it spot spot circles and geographic figures. I read about this alot.
> There only way is avoiding everything that cause this and take anti-acid pills >.>


Taking antacids is going to make your condition worse. You need more acid, not less, that is why you cannot digest the foods you eat properly. Having too much acid is a myth.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

It's not about too much or too little acid, but regurgitation which is due to some problem with the lower oesophageal sphincter, usually.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> It's not about too much or too little acid, but regurgitation which is due to some problem with the lower oesophageal sphincter, usually.


It can also be due to not having enough acid to digest food properly, making food easier to go through the system. Most of us have this problem because of years of eating crap that shouldn't even be eaten or used as a staple in the diet.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

Seafood for me. I can't eat any fish and definitely no crab. I dont think i can take fish oil sauce, what most asians cook with.


----------



## ignaciobarnett (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes, My son who is 2 years old is having milk allergies.


----------



## Yuna (Nov 29, 2013)

Slightly allergic/intolerant to walnuts and milk.


----------



## Bago (Aug 30, 2011)

chip said:


> It can also be due to not having enough acid to digest food properly, making food easier to go through the system. Most of us have this problem because of years of eating crap that shouldn't even be eaten or used as a staple in the diet.


You will find that most people speak from their own experience to share and not really take into account of the other person's situation and context too. To me, our own bodies changes through time any way, as it grows and as it matures etc. We need different things for our own bodies as we grow, and as we get older. Most people stop reading about this and stop taking note of these fundamental basics. This is what I find. A lot of people keep on saying "it is A, it is A", or "it is B, it is B". Nobody take the time and effort to really ask you questions and really take care and to take note to understand the situation which led to those point in time. We are in a "Mr Fix It" generation, whereby people want quick fixes, rather than preventative measures, like in my mom's generation. She often used to tell me to eat more vegs, and to eat a more balanced meal always. I never truly took notice, and I often complain that my lifestyle does not allow it to be so. Now that my organs have suffered inside, due to a lack of care, I too realised I need to do more of a reversal process and also to maintain the status quo from this point onwards. 

A lot of people believe in the modern day marketing hypes of so many things, but how many of us truly listens to true mature wisdoms of ye olde ? I have begin to stop listening to the BS which people feeds me and I listen to my own body so much more as I feed it energy and listen to how it behaves and how it reacts. This is what my mother was like in her generation. Her spirit to body connection is so much more stronger than I was in my lifetime with my own body. I'm an educated woman and I cannot even get it right, whereas she was less educated, ate so well, and was more in tune with her own body than most. I truly praise her and respect her an awful lot.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Bago said:


> You will find that most people speak from their own experience to share and not really take into account of the other person's situation and context too. To me, our own bodies changes through time any way, as it grows and as it matures etc. We need different things for our own bodies as we grow, and as we get older. Most people stop reading about this and stop taking note of these fundamental basics. This is what I find. A lot of people keep on saying "it is A, it is A", or "it is B, it is B". Nobody take the time and effort to really ask you questions and really take care and to take note to understand the situation which led to those point in time. We are in a "Mr Fix It" generation, whereby people want quick fixes, rather than preventative measures, like in my mom's generation. She often used to tell me to eat more vegs, and to eat a more balanced meal always. I never truly took notice, and I often complain that my lifestyle does not allow it to be so. Now that my organs have suffered inside, due to a lack of care, I too realised I need to do more of a reversal process and also to maintain the status quo from this point onwards.
> 
> A lot of people believe in the modern day marketing hypes of so many things, but how many of us truly listens to true mature wisdoms of ye olde ? I have begin to stop listening to the BS which people feeds me and I listen to my own body so much more as I feed it energy and listen to how it behaves and how it reacts. This is what my mother was like in her generation. Her spirit to body connection is so much more stronger than I was in my lifetime with my own body. I'm an educated woman and I cannot even get it right, whereas she was less educated, ate so well, and was more in tune with her own body than most. I truly praise her and respect her an awful lot.



TL;DR what's your point?


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

chip said:


> That sounds like candida or low stomach acid but I am no doctor. I am going to start taking HCL pills to raise my stomach acid. The cheapest way to test for it is eating beets and if you urine is pink, you have low stomach acid..but then again if you're a vampire then your pee will be red :/


Have you tried apple cider vinegar? proton pump inhibitors? h2 blockers? Why do you think you particularly have low stomach acid? My gerd was anatomical in origin. 

I have had GERD, actually had surgery, nissen fundoplication, to fix it. also had a hiatal hernia done. it was free, so why not? 

I would try a very little apple cider vinegar, diluted with water. Braggs is good. at health stores.

other things that work for digestion in various degrees for people:

dgl licorice, zinc salts, ginger

nice av btw lol. i remember that game


----------



## Bago (Aug 30, 2011)

chip said:


> TL;DR what's your point?


I agree with you ?


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Bago said:


> I agree with you ?



Sorry, but I'm not feeling well and my eyes are blurred due to losing my glasses and I can't concentrate, I'm not doing well after eating oranges for some reason, I apologize for coming off as rude.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Have you tried apple cider vinegar? proton pump inhibitors? h2 blockers? Why do you think you particularly have low stomach acid? My gerd was anatomical in origin.
> 
> I have had GERD, actually had surgery, nissen fundoplication, to fix it. also had a hiatal hernia done. it was free, so why not?
> 
> ...


That is probably my favorite star trek snes game, I think it was the third one. 

I have tried lemon, apple cidar but it ends up burning me so bad, right in the middle between my ribs. I do think I have a hernia, too. A doctor I spoke with over the phone for free, well..an herbalist, told me to eat bone broth for 6 weeks, but I am vegan so bleh. I took glutamine in powder form, only a tiny teaspoon on my finger, then swished with water, swallowed and within maybe 10 minutes my stomach was burning, I felt severely agitated and angry for no reason, then I passed out on accident, then woke up 5 minutes later, feeling hung over, then I ate and felt great. This happens with b12 shots with me sometimes, only without the anger. 

I don't think I can afford the dgl licorice, and I can't afford surgery or a hernia adjustment by a chiro due to the fact that I'm not a Canadian, I live here but I can't get health insurance- I'm merely a visitor. I had braggs vinegar, it was so good but too sweet for me in most dishes I tried to make. I like a more sour vinegar, less cider I suppose but it had 'the mother' in it, so that's good. I would rather get their soy sauce, but it has tons of sodium I think. Meh. I heard bitters are good, not swedish, but others, but plain lemon juice is good in small amounts, or well, trial and error in water before meals.

It's such a huge hassle to deal with tbh. I did notice when I take b12 shots, I feel amazing, if I do them right, but if I start eating anything greasy, or fried then I go back to feeling crappy again. Especially fruits. Oddly, when I eat the worst foods like gluten, and dairy, I feel amazing, but I think it's because these foods cause me to uhh..go freely in the bathroom, and fruits bloat me and cause me to be backed up, so when I am that backed up from it, I go then I feel sick and I think it's due to the huge bloat, blockage I suppose. I do think I have low stomach acid causing all of this. I don't know since no doctor takes me seriously any more, unless I pay them a ton of money I suppose.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

chip said:


> That is probably my favorite star trek snes game, I think it was the third one.
> 
> I have tried lemon, apple cidar but it ends up burning me so bad, right in the middle between my ribs. I do think I have a hernia, too. A doctor I spoke with over the phone for free, well..an herbalist, told me to eat bone broth for 6 weeks, but I am vegan so bleh. I took glutamine in powder form, only a tiny teaspoon on my finger, then swished with water, swallowed and within maybe 10 minutes my stomach was burning, I felt severely agitated and angry for no reason, then I passed out on accident, then woke up 5 minutes later, feeling hung over, then I ate and felt great. This happens with b12 shots with me sometimes, only without the anger.
> 
> ...


I had a bunch of stuff done. A PH study, where they stick a metal wire into your nose, down into your stomach. Made me gag. Had to keep it there for 24 hours. It measures the ph level of your stomach, to see what is going in with the acid. Mine wasn't particularly bad. I also had an emptying study, where they made me eat a radioactive sandwich, and then I sit under a machine and they see how long it takes to digest. That was normal too. 

There is supposedly a home test for low acid. With baking soda. I tried it, and supposedly I had low acid according to it. A lot of people supposedly do. I really don't know what to think. The medical community does not seem to like the idea. I asked my gastrologist a while ago if he thought low stomach causes GERD, before he even ran any tests, and he said no. They go with too much acid model. 

Here is the test



Mix 1/4 teaspoon of baking soda in 4-6 ounces of cold water first thing in the morning before eating or drinking anything.
Drink the baking soda solution.
Time how long it takes you to belch. Time up to five minutes.
If you have not belched within five minutes stop timing.
In theory, if your stomach is producing adequate amounts of stomach acid you’ll likely belch within two to three minutes. Early and repeated belching may be due to excessive stomach acid (but don’t confuse these burps with small little burps from swallowing air when drinking the solution). Any belching after 3 minutes indicates a low acid level.

Also, DGL licorice is not expensive. You can probably get it for under $10.


----------



## fattrezaihsan (Dec 18, 2013)

Slightly alergic to shrimps, if the shrimps are already rotten.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I had a bunch of stuff done. A PH study, where they stick a metal wire into your nose, down into your stomach. Made me gag. Had to keep it there for 24 hours. It measures the ph level of your stomach, to see what is going in with the acid. Mine wasn't particularly bad. I also had an emptying study, where they made me eat a radioactive sandwich, and then I sit under a machine and they see how long it takes to digest. That was normal too.
> 
> There is supposedly a home test for low acid. With baking soda. I tried it, and supposedly I had low acid according to it. A lot of people supposedly do. I really don't know what to think. The medical community does not seem to like the idea. I asked my gastrologist a while ago if he thought low stomach causes GERD, before he even ran any tests, and he said no. They go with too much acid model.
> 
> ...


I did the test once and burped a little bit almost immediately but no big burps at all, or any burps after that.


----------



## Bago (Aug 30, 2011)

chip said:


> Sorry, but I'm not feeling well and my eyes are blurred due to losing my glasses and I can't concentrate, I'm not doing well after eating oranges for some reason, I apologize for coming off as rude.


It's ok. When I re-read what I wrote, I did spill too much info there, and lost the point really. There's no need to go into details as I realised it reads so much more differently than it intended to be.


----------

